
Ask HN: Who's blogging and what platform do you use - jjjbokma
User eitland wrote:
&gt; I wish we could have a thread (possibly even a monthly thread here, like who is hiring) where people could mention their blogs, web sites etc.
======
jjjbokma
I have two blogs [0][1]. For my main blog I use a Perl script that's far from
ready for public release. For the tumblelog [1] I wrote a static site
generator [2] that's available via GitHub

On the main blog I write about technical stuff, and solutions. The tumblelog
is mostly links to interesting things I've read on the Internet with now and
then short book reviews and some photos I have taken.

[0] [http://johnbokma.com/blog/](http://johnbokma.com/blog/)

[1] [http://plurrrr.com/](http://plurrrr.com/)

[2] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

~~~
eitland
Have linked to your sites from my site. Exactly the kind of content I want to
read and link to :-)

~~~
jjjbokma
Thank you!

------
eitland
Sorry I didn't see it in time, maybe we can try again around next monthly
who's hiring?

~~~
jjjbokma
Good plan, I think it's a solid idea.

